# External Gas Pipe\Electricity cable Cover



## Dibs-h (27 Aug 2009)

Where the utilities come into a house sometimes you see a U shaped channel fitted over it giving it some some sort of protection - I've seen it in metal and plastic.

Any idea what it's actually called and where to get some from?

Cheers.


----------



## Oryxdesign (27 Aug 2009)

Conduit or Trunking

Have a look here http://www.qvsdirect.com/Conduit-Trunki ... 4wodh18XoA or do a google search.

Si


----------



## flying haggis (27 Aug 2009)

try here

http://www.boddingtons-electrical.com/c ... _home.html


or try this

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/ ... index.html


----------



## Dibs-h (28 Aug 2009)

flying haggis":w9nwk5b2 said:


> try here
> 
> http://www.boddingtons-electrical.com/c ... _home.html



Thanks - that's exactly the one.


----------

